# Magic Dice



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

How many Power Dice and Dispel Dice do you try to take when planning an army? Obviously this will change depending on what points level you play, but how about we stick around the 2000 points mark for the moment (this probably being most commonly played or thereabouts).

Personally I tend to expect an average of 5-6 DD and 2 scrolls and maybe 7-8 PD, though obviously this varies, particularly if facing VC or DoC. That said I would normally have 7 DD and 2 DS (staff of sneaky stealing is a winner ) and 6 PD, as I prefer to play a slightly defensive magic phase.

Just wondered as it is surprising how much the average can vary, I sometimes face an army at 2000 points with only 2 DD and no casters...  So how many do you all take?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well right now my vamps have 9 casting and 7 dispell at 2000.. but its a pretty CC based army...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well I usually take about 2 level 2 wizards in 2000pts (I always take 1 per 1000pts), so my dispel pool (not including any items) is usually 4 and casting pool of 6, with 2 dispel scrolls (again 1 per 1000pts).

I don't enjoy taking magic heavy armies, because I don't enjoy fighting against them, and I never take what I and others hate fighting, I'm not one of "those" kinds of players, and I prefer varying my heroes/lords a little


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

My skaven army on avarage in 2000 points, comes in at 11 power dice,8 warp stone chunks, and 2 scrolls, with 6 dispel dice. I like a good old long skaven magic phase, lots of evil spell to choose from.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

My standard Empire setup for 2k is general, bsb, war priest, and lvl2 wizard, so I weigh in at 4 PD, 5 DD. The bound prayer on the war priest helps to make up for the mediocre PD amount, and I will usually take another bound spell item as well on the war priest. I agree with Stella a bit, magic heavy isn't much fun for either side, but then again, having a lame magic phase where both sides just dispell everything and move on isn't terribly fun either. I find the 2 lvl 2 mages at 2k points gives a meaningful phase without taking over the game. Obviously which army you run will effect how much magic you really need, for example O&G getting some huge easy magic defense without the offense, and VC's whole mechanics depending on getting through most of their spells.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

My high elves tend to be magic heavy unless, I have a CC lord. On avarage in 2000 points for my magic heavy army I have 13 power + D3, and dispell I have 7 +1 for stealing there power, as well as this I have 2 scrolls.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

damn, 13 power dice in 2000? and I thought that 5DD dice with a couple of dispel scrolls would be enough in my 2250... hmm, maybe I should consider getting another damsel...


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

at 2000 id try to take about 12, in my 3000 list a can have a max of 23 PD


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

In my Bretonnian army I have 8 power dice, 6 dispell, and 2 or 3 scrolls. I have vs an Vc army that had 16 or 17 power dice at 2000, that was anoying


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Generalizing is very hard in WHFB, its easier in 40k.

I tend to play what i feel like playing, and unless its VC (where im forced to have some magic) its more or less "form of the day" that settles it. Almost all armies can come out on the winning side with only 1 caddy vs much magic. Its all about the classical l2play. If you dont have magicians yourself kill the opponents and it'll be fair k:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I tend to think of it after I know what race I'm playing against.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually forget the magic phase as i started playing when it came after the shooting and have an annoying inability to remember in game that its now moved. but as i know i'll probably forget to take at least 2 magic phases I only take a level1 scroll caddy and a warrior priest for Empire and my ogre butchers are geared more to defence. The only real time i bothered with magic was in a horde of chaos army before the rules changed and that had about 23 power dice to start with and a few bound items


----------



## loser for sale (Jun 12, 2008)

With Dwarfs, I would typically have a Runesmith with rune of spellbreaking and rune of spellbinding at 1000pts+ (that's 5DD, 1 Scroll, and +1 to dispel), and at 3000pts I would take an Anvil of Doom instead, with rune of spellbinding, 2 runes of spellbreaking, and a rune of preservation to guard against Tomb Scorpions, Gorgers etc... but that's not magic. However, it does give 7DD, 2 Scrolls and +1 to dispel.

Tomb Kings... usually, I'd aim for around 8 power dice (TK+3 Liche Priests or High Liche Priest + 2 Tomb Princes), giving me 4 or 5 Dispel dice. In the first arrangement I would have 2 Scrolls; the second, my HLP wouldbe tooled-up for offensive magic, so I could give a Tomb Prince the Brooch of the Endless Desert (dispel scroll that any character can take) but that would be it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i just went to the gt with 3DD 3PD and 2 scrolls. Worked ok although i was a bit scared when my opps where doing there magic to be honest there wasn't a single game i played where there magic caused me major problems.

however my lists was designed to be fast as hell and i had the ring o hotek which is an awesome magic defense item


----------

